
iPhones will block texts while driving - DamnYuppie
http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/05/technology/apple-do-not-disturb-while-driving/index.html?iid=hp-stack-dom
======
Piskvorrr
"Users will be able to see Apple Maps, Apple's navigation application, while
driving -- though they will be unable to input destinations. Other navigation
apps, like Google Maps, will also work, _although not quite as easily._ "
(emphasis mine)

IMNSHO, the actual purpose is "we lock you even further into our walled
garden." Wasn't there another company forcing their app on users of their OS?
(Oh no, wait: Microsoft Baaad, Apple Goooood!)

